# chainsaw garden furniture



## The Count

I`m not good, but I am dedicated;
I work slow and far from neat;
I have made in the past few articles: a chair, a coat hanger, a sitting beside the fire bench, not much.
For this summer I plan to make a table and few chairs out of bigger logs; for the chairs I`m thinking a sitting log, carved with the chainsaw so it would have a backrest (armrest is too bigger dream)
Have anyone tried that ? or anything else for that matter ?
any help would be much appreciated
thanks.
cheers.


----------



## rarefish383

This was a pretty easy first project. I was told a bench should be about 18" high. So, I stacked bricks till the bench plank was 18". Set the 2 end pieces up and blocked them from falling over. Put a ratchet strap around them and put tension on them. Then I put the back plank in and set it at what looked like a comfortable angle, and made the gap between the seat and back. All of this was held together with the ratchet strap. Then I took a pencil and traced lines along the seat and back planks where they met the sides. There were natural checks in the seat and back planks, so I made sure the checks were in the tenons, and made marks on the lines to match the mortice and tenon. Took it apart and used a square to make the lines for the mortice. Used a skill saw to plunge cut the mortice and a sawzall to finish them up. It took a little work on each mortice with a steel rasp to fit the tenons. From the time I set the first plank on the bricks till I set me on the bench was no more than about 4 hours. If it ever shows signs of loosening up I can put wedges in the natural checks that I put in the tenons. It's been outside for over 6 months and has shown no sign of getting loose. That was my first furniture project, Joe.


----------



## The Count

that is awesome as is easy and ingenious


----------



## Brian Harnett

I Have made quite a few pieces of outdoor and indoor rustic stuff.
Heres a few pics.

The ones with the wedged tenons come apart for storage.


----------

